# Far Cry 3: Neue bewegte Bilder - Youtube-Trailer



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo meine Freunde,

Ich glaube behaupten zu können, dass wir alle die Far Cry-Reihe kennen. Nun dauert es ja nicht mehr all zu lange bis Teil drei für den PC und die Konsolen raus kommt. Um genau zu sein soll FC3 am 6. September raus kommen. Nun gibt auch ein schönes Gameplay-Video zu sehen, das zwar nur die XBox-360-Version zeigt. Aber es macht deutlich, wie dynamisch die Kämpfe sein werden und das man viele Freiheiten hat, wie man eine "Schlacht" an gehen will. Des Weiteren wird es wohl nicht nur Ballerei im Überfluss geben, sondern wohl auch andere Aufträge, die ganz ohne Waffen auskommen.

Von der Optik her gesehen schaut Far Cry 3 echt gut aus auch wenn hier nur die XBox-360-Version zu sehen ist. Kann zwar sehen, dass der Version AA fehlt und die Kanten der Schatten nicht so schön sind, aber es ist ja noch eine frühe Version und keine PC-Version.

Persönliche Meinung: Bin jetzt echt extrem auf das Spiele gespannt!

-entfernt-


Original-Quelle: YouTube
Meine Quelle:Far Cry 3 (360,PC,PS3) - Video: Fünf Minuten aus dem Spiel | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Shooter Spiel Far Cry 3


----------



## Dynamitarde (19. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem Messer kenne Ich irgendwoher .
Aber jetzt mal in Ernst.
Ich hoffe der 3 Teil hat nicht viel mit Teil 2 gemeinsam.
Aber der Trailer sieht schon mal sehr Gut aus.
Bleibe aber trotzdem erstmal Skeptisch, die Wunden sind einfach zu Stark gewesen die Teil 2 hinterlassen haben.


----------



## Julianus2008 (19. Februar 2012)

Das ist doch schon auf der Main... (bzw. in dem verlinkten Artikel auf pcgames.de)


----------



## phila_delphia (20. Februar 2012)

Erst einmal: Danke für das Video!

Wenn die Story auch nur halbwegs spannend ist und an den Kontrollpunkte (wie die Vorschau vermuten läßt) nicht nach 5 Minuten wieder Gegner spawnen, dann ist das mein Shooter `12.

Grüße

P.S.: Natürlich nur, wenn kein permanenter online-Zwang gefordert wird... Sonst werde ich es nicht spielen - egal wie gut es ist!


----------



## Vinz1911 (20. Februar 2012)

Vom Gameplay her sieht FarCry 3 wesentlich besser aus als FarCry 2 & Ich freu mich schon auf FarCry 3


----------



## Westcoast (20. Februar 2012)

ich hoffe nur das spiel wird nicht vermurkst wie der zweite teil. der erste teil war ganz gut, bin mal gespannt auf das game. 
die gegner die man besiegt hat, sollten auch am boden bleiben und nicht zum leben erwachen.


----------



## RainbowCrash (20. Februar 2012)

Der ewige Gegnerrespawn im 2ten Teil war echt extrem nervig. Gut das der wieder entfernt wurde. 
Auf FarCry 3 freu ich mich richtig, FarCry 1 war mein erster PC-Shooter, da find ich´s extrem gut das das Inselsetting wieder da ist.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. Februar 2012)

Die Drogenszene sieht ja mal geil aus.
Jetzt nur nich wie Teil 2. und alles kann super werden.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (20. Februar 2012)

Sieht doch schonmal viiiieeeel besser aus, als FC2 
Dieses Spiel wird auf jeden Fall gekauft zusammen mit AC3 und GTA5!


----------



## Adam West (20. Februar 2012)

Die Mukke gefällt mir, aber für meinen Geschmack hält der schon in den ersten 1:30 Minuten viel zu viel Schüsse aus, besonders gleich am Anfang vor 0:50, dem wird ja ständig in den Rücken geschossen...


----------



## Rizzard (20. Februar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Die Mukke gefällt mir, aber für meinen Geschmack hält der schon in den ersten 1:30 Minuten viel zu viel Schüsse aus, besonders gleich am Anfang vor 0:50, dem wird ja ständig in den Rücken geschossen...


 
Die werden das zum vorführen auf Leicht gestellt haben, damit der Typ nicht noch frühzeitig ins Gras beißt.


----------



## Adam West (20. Februar 2012)

Yeah I know.  Ich finds dennoch krass, was der so aushält.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (20. Februar 2012)

KI scheint aber auch nicht gerade die hellste zu sein, aber insgesamt macht's einen besseren Eindruck als Far Cry 2.


----------



## Katamaranoid (20. Februar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Yeah I know.  Ich finds dennoch krass, was der so aushält.


 
Chuck Norris Delúxe 

Freu mich schon auf das Spiel, ich fand Teil 2 zwar auch nicht soo berauschend, aber ich muss sagen, es hat mir schon Spass gemacht!


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Februar 2012)

Sieht schön aus, wird wohl für meine Playsi gekauft.


----------



## SaKuL (20. Februar 2012)

Das Rumgeballer hat für mich sehr starken Comic-Charakter.


----------



## mcmrc1 (20. Februar 2012)

AUTOAIM FTW die Kosnoleros brauchen wirklich kein skill einfach rennen und schießen


----------



## muihbuih (20. Februar 2012)

Sieht ja schonmal ganz gut aus. Obwohl ich den zweiten Teil bis ein paar Ausnahmen wie respawn eigentlich ganz amüsant fand.


----------



## BlueLaser (20. Februar 2012)

tja schon wieder offline....


----------



## blubb3435 (20. Februar 2012)

Das Video ist leider schon wieder down


----------



## AMD (20. Februar 2012)

Geht es nur mir so oder findet noch jemand die Grafik mies? Wenn ich da z.B. an Crysis 1 denke liegt das in vielen Dingen deutlich vorne - egal ob Vegetation, Wasser etc.


----------



## Adam West (20. Februar 2012)

Die Grafik an sich finde ich auch eher minderwertig. Schade. Allerdings war nur Far Cry 1 gut. Alles danach konnte sie sich eh schenken...


----------



## Pagz (20. Februar 2012)

AMD schrieb:


> Geht es nur mir so oder findet noch jemand die Grafik mies? Wenn ich da z.B. an Crysis 1 denke liegt das in vielen Dingen deutlich vorne - egal ob Vegetation, Wasser etc.


Startpost lesen: Ist nur die XBox Version!



Adam West schrieb:


> Die Grafik an sich finde ich auch eher minderwertig. Schade. Allerdings war nur Far Cry 1 gut. Alles danach konnte sie sich eh schenken...


 
Nach Far Cry 1 kan nur noch Far cry 2


----------



## Adam West (20. Februar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Startpost lesen: Ist nur die XBox Version!



Mal schauen, wie PC dann aussieht.



Pagz schrieb:


> Nach Far Cry 1 kan nur noch Far cry 2



und mit Teil 3 insgesamt 2 danach. Was ich damit ausdrücken wollte, nämlich das ich nur Teil 1 gut fand, Teil 2 nicht und den dritten jetzt vermutlich auch nicht, habe ich damit, denk ich, ausgedrückt


----------



## Pagz (20. Februar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> und mit Teil 3 insgesamt 2 danach. Was ich damit ausdrücken wollte, nämlich das ich nur Teil 1 gut fand, Teil 2 nicht und den dritten jetzt vermutlich auch nicht, habe ich damit, denk ich, ausgedrückt



Ja, beim zweiten lesen habe ich dann auch gemerkt, dass du wohl ausdrücken willst, dass du den dritten Teil nicht mögen wirst
Ist halt noch früh, da braucht man etwas länger


----------



## Adam West (20. Februar 2012)

Kann ich verstehen, hatte auch gerade erst meine ersten Kaffee


----------



## Rivaldo (20. Februar 2012)

Den beknackten Gegner-Anzeige-Ring für geistige Ameisen können sie aber in der PC Version ganz schnell rausnehmen. Die HUD Lösung von FC2 war optimal, minimales HUD wenn man es braucht und den Rest der Zeit wird es ausgeblendet.


----------



## Dennis19 (20. Februar 2012)

Auf welcher Engine basiert Far Cry 3? Sieht echt klasse aus! 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## RainbowCrash (20. Februar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Startpost lesen: Ist nur die XBox Version!
> 
> 
> 
> Nach Far Cry 1 kan nur noch Far cry 2


 
Nope, Venegance gibts auch noch


----------



## Rizzard (20. Februar 2012)

Dennis19 schrieb:


> Auf welcher Engine basiert Far Cry 3? Sieht echt klasse aus!
> 
> Liebe Grüße,
> 
> Dennis



Ich tippe mal auf die Dunia-Engine.


----------



## Pagz (20. Februar 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Nope, Venegance gibts auch noch


 Ok, wenn du das Far Cry nennen willst dann ja

@Mods: Warum wird mein Post einfach kommentarlos gelöscht??
 Ich habe lediglich ein Video verlinkt, dass im Gegensatz zu dem im Startpost funktioniert! Wenn daran irgentetwas nicht erlaubt sein sollte, aktzeptiere ich das natürlich, aber einfach ohne Kommentar den Post löschen ??


----------



## Unleashed (20. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist das Videos gelöscht wurden von Ubisoft.Hat jemand eventuell noch einen Link?^^

Glaube hab einen neuen Link.

Epic 5 minute Farcry 3 gameplay |

Isses der selbe?


----------



## Pagz (20. Februar 2012)

Pixelenemy hat es heute hochgeladen, ist also definitv von Ubisoft gewollt
Habe es auch verlinkt, aber mein Post wurde ja gelöscht


----------



## Unleashed (20. Februar 2012)

Ok, das wusste ich nicht.So dolle sieht das nicht wie auf der E3 Videos aus, aber mal sehen.^^


----------



## sinchilla (20. Februar 2012)

also ich fand den 2.ten teil gar nicht so schlecht! ich habe zwar den singleplayer nicht mal bis zur hälfte gespielt aber den multiplayer bis zur vergasung. ich fand besonders den mapeditor gut! habe tagelang bis ins letzte detail maps gebastelt & auch einiges an lob von der community geerntet( mit einigen tricks konnte man ja die eigenen maps im ranking-modus laufen lassen.) ein derben kritikpunkt muss ich aber den waffen bzw. dessen verhalten vorwerfen! wie kann es sein das ne uzi nur geschätzte 150m weit schießt...o.k. das nich viel von den virtuellen projektilen das ziel erwischt is ne andere frage aber das einfach nichts mehr ankommt & nur sniper über die ganze map kommen is fürn *****...zum schluß hab ich immer mit der dartgun gezoggt( silent& keine flugbahn sichtbar) natürlich im hardcoremodus oder aber mit der ar15! 

ich würd mir kein vollpreistitel ohne multiplayer mehr kaufen( egoshooter) die 10-20 stunden gameplay sind mir die kosten nicht wert! stattdessen verbringe ich lieber mehrere 100 h im multiplayer, es kommt einfach keine k.i. an reale gegner heran! metro 2033 hab ich mir für ein 10er geholt( vor einigen monaten) & den multiplayer dementsprechend auch nicht vermisst aber mit einer genialen grafik verwöhnt!

wie siehts denn mit multiplayer im 3.ten teil aus?! also wenn die den editor lassen & das waffenverhalten ein bissl realitischer gestalten wirds ein massiver bf3 konkurrent


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Februar 2012)

Zur Info:

Was mir leider erst jetzt (ziemlich spät) auffällt. Bitte die Forenregeln beachten: 



> *4.2 Jugendgefährdende Medien*
> Diskussionen und Inhalte jeder Art, die offensichtlich geeignet sind,   Kinder oder Jugendliche sittlich schwer zu gefährden, sind untersagt.   Dies betrifft insbesondere "jugendgefährdende Medien" (vergl. Jugendschutzbestimmungen) einschließlich aber nicht ausschließlich:
> 
> 
> ...



Der Trailer ist voll davon. Damit ist das Video aus dem Startpost entfernt und der Thread geschlossen.


----------

